# Awning Cocktail



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I know there are several ways to do this, but I thought I would share a receipe that worked well for me this weekend.

I opened up the awning only to discover a festering, stinking, mess of mildew on both sides of the canvas. It was truly as bad as I have ever seen one.

The recipe:

1. Simple Green d Pro 3 - Disinfectant/Virucidal/Fungicidal (Home Depot)
2. Clorox Bleach
3. Water

The Method:

1. Mix the Simple Green as instructed for heavy cleaning, then add about 2oz of bleach per gallon mixed.
2. Dunk RV pole brush into mixture and scrub it onto awning.
3. Let sit for 5 minutes.
4. Dunk and scrub again.
5. Rinse awning and RV thoroughly to wash off solution (bleach !) .
6. Drink cool beverage and stare at like-new awning while it dries in sun.

Jim


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks for the recipe...we've got to do this to our awning soon. Although, I'd prefer to skip 1-5 and start with 6.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

No rules that say you must start at step one. i say start at 6 and repeat till everything looks clean


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

macfish said:


> No rules that say you must start at step one. i say start at 6 and repeat till everything looks clean


JUST what I was thinking! Come on, Karen....you're not a newbie!!! Mix it up a little
















Just be sure to keep your 'cold beverage' away from the Simple Green/Chlorox solution dripping from overhead!


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

That is so funny. Thats what I did this weekend and the biggest problem was having that bleach solution drip into my beer.

That and trying to brush the awning down with one arm..............


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

having_fun said:


> That is so funny. Thats what I did this weekend and the biggest problem was having that bleach solution drip into my beer.


Oh yeah, that reminds me. Wear a white T-shirt


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The only thing I do different is step 3,I close the awning for 15 min while having the first beer. Everything else is dead on


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

And I thought this was going to include a blender and some rum.

Good advice as usual, I'm yet to open my awning for the year







but used the bleach method last year with great results. Now only one more step with some simple green.

Thanks for the tip.

Bill.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

The only thing better is to go to step #6 and have Hootbob do steps 1-5 for you









Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

No ice?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> No ice?


NO ICE!!!! No SNOW, either!! Its Spring and we're going camping!!!


----------



## pepmike1 (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for the idea. I must have spent two hours getting nowhere with soap and water and arguing with the DW. I will give it a try. Regardless of the outcome step 6 will be used!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Just got done with the 2nd wash...

Had a little trouble with Steps 1-5 and am currently repeating #6...seems to be working juuuuuuussssst fine now!
















Thanks for the advice


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Sounds like a plan. Will try it next time.


----------

